# [Brazilian NR] 3BLD 27.28 single



## Meneghetti (Nov 7, 2017)

Broke the NR by 0.24!
Still got a lot of room for improvement, of course 






Other single from the previous round, 28.53:


Spoiler


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 2, 2017)

Congrats , improve a lot and make SAR sub-20!


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 3, 2017)

Nice job


----------

